# Need help Restoring my iPod Touch 4G



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Home Support Staff and Members,

I have been trying to restore my iPod but I keep getting an error code 1611 I believe.

Does anybody know how to fix this?

Thanks,
Redeye


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

a quick net search game me this.

iPod Touch : Restore Error 1611 | IPOD TECHNICAL SUPPORT, IPOD HELP,IPOD SUPPORT,ITUNES HELP,ITUNES TECHNICAL SUPPORT


----------

